# Zu den Drei Zinnen



## Hansimax (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

möchte meinem Freund zu den Drei Zinnen führen, von Bruneck aus habe die möglichkeit über Fanes, da war ich schon wär aber kein Problem, oder über die Plätzwiese zu fahren.
Was meint Ihr dazu, welche Route ist Interessanter.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (15. Mai 2009)

fanes ist schön, klar, aber die jeep-taxis fand ich beim letzten mal echt nervig ... die zwei hütten sind auch fast immer gut besucht.

dürrensteinhütte fand ich super, war nicht so viel besucht, essen war super und riesige portion. und wenn man da nächtigt, kann man morgens schön rauf zum strudelkopf und sonnenaufgang geniessen (siehe meine 2006er tour). runter hat man auch eine ganz nette abfahrt. die auffahrt ist easy, nicht sonderlich spektakulär.

würde dir also mal zu der variante raten, wenn du fanes eh schon kennst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pustrerguide.it (15. Mai 2009)

Hansimax schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte meinem Freund zu den Drei Zinnen führen, von Bruneck aus habe die möglichkeit über Fanes, da war ich schon wär aber kein Problem, oder über die Plätzwiese zu fahren.
> Was meint Ihr dazu, welche Route ist Interessanter.



hallo,
wenn du auf die plätzwiese auswählst, fahr über die stollaalm (weg nr 18 + 3), kein asphalt und weniger wanderer.

grüsse aus dem pustertal


----------



## Rumbo (16. Mai 2009)

Servus,
Dürrensteinhütte find ich auch super, vor allem das Essen (Hüttenmaccaroni!).
Und wenn ihr dort seid, müsst ihr unbedingt auf den Strudelkopf. Ich kenne keinen zweiten Berg, bei dem du bis zum Gipfel radeln kannst mit einem derartig gigantischen 360°-Panorama. Wir waren zum Sonnenuntergang oben, das war genial. Und danach noch eine Brotzeitplatte in der Hütte... 

Viel Spaß, Rudi


----------



## Hansimax (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Dank euch für die Tipps, werde also über Plätzwiese fahren.

Wenn ihr wollt, könnt Ihr mir noch was zu einer Übernachtung auf der Drei Zinnen Hütte schreiben, bin mir nicht sicher ob das nicht nur ne Schiebe-Orgie wird. Ansonsten würd ich nur zur Auronzohütte Fahren.


----------



## panino (18. Mai 2009)

Wenn Du statt auf der Fahrstrasse auf dem danebenliegenden Forstweg fährst, darfst Du keinesfalls die letzte Abzweigung verpassen. Der weiterführende Wanderweg (zuerst über eine Brücke) geht dann in eine ziemlich heftige Tragestrecke über. Zumindest habe ich es so empfunden.
Die Stollaalm würde ich also eher auslassen.


----------



## dede (18. Mai 2009)

Von der Stollaalm (direkt vor der Lichtung) wieder links zurück zur Straße und dann auf ihr hoch zur Plätzwiese.
Übernachtung sowohl in der 3 Zinnen- als auch der Auronzohütte ist ein Drama ! Absoluter Tourinepp, völlig unfreundlich und sauteuer. Wenn du Zeit und Kraft dafür hast, dann kurbel zur Büllelejochhütte rüber, die ist schnucklig, die Wirtsleute super freundlich und dort ist es auch viel gemütlicher. Problem: zurück geht es (offiziell) nur auf dem Hinweg (ab/bis Lavaredohütte), da die Direktverbindung via Büllelejoch und Bödenseen leider fürs Biken gesperrt ist


----------



## Hansimax (19. Mai 2009)

Ok, vielen Dank,

hab die Büllelejochhütte schon im Auge gehabt, war als Kind schon auf der Drei Zinnen Hütte, das war super, und von daher war es meine erste Wahl.
Aber klar, mit den Jahren ändert sich vieles.


----------



## Route66 (19. Mai 2009)

High,



dede schrieb:


> ... Wenn du Zeit und Kraft dafür hast, dann kurbel zur Büllelejochhütte rüber, die ist schnucklig, die Wirtsleute super freundlich und dort ist es auch viel gemütlicher.


kann ich bestätigen  , aber unbedingt vorher anrufen: +39 337 451 517.
Das winzige Ding hat nur 11 (in Worten: elf) Lagerplätze und die sind ziemlich schnell ausgebucht. Als wir damals oben waren haben im Gastraum noch auf jedem Tisch Leute geschlafen... 



dede schrieb:


> Problem: zurück geht es (offiziell) nur auf dem Hinweg (ab/bis Lavaredohütte), da die Direktverbindung via Büllelejoch und Bödenseen leider fürs Biken gesperrt ist


morgens um 8 ist die Welt noch in Ordnung...  
und nur wenige Wanderer unterwegs.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## dede (19. Mai 2009)

morgens um 8 ist die Welt noch in Ordnung...  
und nur wenige Wanderer unterwegs.


Oder aber ab Mitte Oktober mit ein wenig Puderzucker unter den Stollen - kein Mensch unterwegs bei stahlblauem Himmel und gelben Lärchen....
Ist absolut genial die Verbindung wenn man nicht von nem Naturparkwächter gebremst wird....


----------



## Hansimax (28. Mai 2009)

pustrerguide.it schrieb:


> hallo,
> wenn du auf die plätzwiese auswählst, fahr über die stollaalm (weg nr 18 + 3), kein asphalt und weniger wanderer.
> 
> grüsse aus dem pustertal



Hallo pustrerguide.it
Habe deiner Anregung wegen gebucht.
Bin am 25. Juli im Hotel Innerhofer, vielleicht sieht man sich, würd mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pustrerguide.it (29. Mai 2009)

hallo Hansimax,

freut mich. Wir sehen uns bei den Innerhofers.

Manni


----------



## eleflo (5. Dezember 2010)

apropos büllelejochhütte...
ist diese legal direkt vom paternsattel aus (also ohne über die drei-zinnen-hütte) über den weg107 gut zu erreichen?
plane dann im nächsten jahr eine übernachtung und dann am tag drauf zurück zum paternsattel und via
a) valle di cengia (weg 107) oder
b) vallone die lavaredo (weg 104)
die Cadini-Runde.

Sind also zwei fragen 
Hütte und Abfahrt

Danke Euch.


----------



## rzOne20 (12. Dezember 2010)

also ich hab die drei zinnen immer im zuge einer größeren runde (umrundung mt cavallo, mt cristallo und tre cim) umrundet. wie der weg hieß weis ich nicht mehr genau, aber wir sind beim lago d´cengia vorbeigekommen (super zum baden, bissi kalt). dort ist alles problemlos zu fahren, genug kraft in den beinen vorausgesetzt. das letzte stück zum büllelejoch ist doch etwas steil. von der büllelejochhütte oder besser gesagt vom büllelejoch sind wir zuerst ein stück steil runter und dann direkt zur drei zinnenhütte. absolut geil runter finde ich übrigens das rienztal, is aber fahrverbot.

fotos zu dieser runde findest du auf meiner homepage unter biken / dolomiten 2008


----------



## dede (13. Dezember 2010)

fotos zu dieser runde findest du auf meiner homepage unter biken / dolomiten 2008[/QUOTE]

Sehr schöne Kurztour, aber leider mit mehreren verbotenen Abschnitten (Travenanzestal, Rienztal, Verbindung rüber zur Zinnenhütte via Bödenalpe etc.)

@ELEflo: yep, ist erreichbar, aber leider nur als Stichtour via Cengiaseen (s. rzOne20) machbar, zurück dann über den 1104er durchs Val Marzon und idealerweise das Val d'Onge wieder hoch um die Cadini zu umrunden (Val di Cengia selbst ist nicht wirklich ideal außer du beherrschst dein Bike richtig!)


----------



## eleflo (13. Dezember 2010)

Prima, danke Euch beide!


----------



## dede (14. Dezember 2010)

Kleiner Tip vllt. noch falls du auf geniale Sonnenaufgänge stehst (und das Wetter dir das ermöglichen sollte!): Kurz vor der Büllelejochhütte kann man auf nem alten Militärsteig bis hoch in die vordersten Stellungen des Einsers hochfahren (die ersten 10m vom Hauptweg hoch muß man kurz tragen, danach ists eigtl. komplett fahrbar) - geniale Felsszenerien, die frühmorgens von den ersten Sonnestrahlen geküßt werden => tolle Fotolocation!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (14. Dezember 2010)

dede schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip vllt. noch falls du auf geniale Sonnenaufgänge stehst (und das Wetter dir das ermöglichen sollte!): Kurz vor der Büllelejochhütte kann man auf nem alten Militärsteig bis hoch in die vordersten Stellungen des Einsers hochfahren (die ersten 10m vom Hauptweg hoch muß man kurz tragen, danach ists eigtl. komplett fahrbar) - geniale Felsszenerien, die frühmorgens von den ersten Sonnestrahlen geküßt werden => tolle Fotolocation!!!



den tipp hatten sie vor kurzem mal in "bergauf bergab" gebracht, da wurde die hütte vorgestellt. ist super da, leider hatee ich beim übernachten 2003 kein wetterglück :-(


----------



## rzOne20 (14. Dezember 2010)

is da auf der hütte noch der typ mit den dread locks (oder wie man das schreibt). der alleine war es wert dort gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Rattlesnake (5. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich plane gerade nen Wochenende in den Dolomiten. Ich wollte den Stonemantrail mal unter die Stollenreifen nehmen. Da ich dann noch 2 Tage zur Verfügung habe, würde ich u.a. gerne noch ne Tagestour von Sexten aus, Richtung Nordseite der Drei Zinnen machen. Was würde sich da anbieten?

Bei diesen ganzen Sperrungen blicke ich nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Pramstaller (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo Rattlesnake,

Wie du schon festgestellt hast ist das Drei Zinnengebiet leider für uns Biker gesperrt.
Offiziell darf man nur mehr vom Misurinasee über die Mautstraße hoch fahren und noch weiter bis zur Lavaredohütte. Ab da ist eine Totalsperrung
seit die Zinnen Weltkulturerbe sind. Als Tagestour von Sexten aus bietet sich die Plätzwiese,Strudelkopf an um einen Schönen Blick auf die Zinnen zu haben. Auf dem Stonemantrail richtung Markinkele siehst du Sie auch. Oder du fährt hoch zur Seekofelhütte und über die Rossalm. Oberhalb der Hütte hast du auch einen wunderbaren Blick auf die Zinnen. Oder du machst eine geführte MTB-Tour mit Dolobike dann zeigen dir unsere Guides die schönsten Plätze.

Grüße aus Niederdorf
Bike-Guide
Egon

www.dolobike.eu


----------



## flo2000 (7. Januar 2011)

Pramstaller schrieb:


> Hallo Rattlesnake,
> 
> Wie du schon festgestellt hast ist das Drei Zinnengebiet leider für uns Biker gesperrt.
> Offiziell darf man nur mehr vom Misurinasee über die Mautstraße hoch fahren und noch weiter bis zur Lavaredohütte. Ab da ist eine Totalsperrung
> ...



Das heißt dann, dass man sich die 3 Zinnen Tour aus der Bike (http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=929) praktisch auch sparen kann? Hab mit noch nicht im Detail damit auseinandergesetzt aber wollte die als Basis für eine Tour in der Gegend nehmen


----------



## Rattlesnake (7. Januar 2011)

Pramstaller schrieb:


> Hallo Rattlesnake,
> 
> Wie du schon festgestellt hast ist das Drei Zinnengebiet leider für uns Biker gesperrt.
> Offiziell darf man nur mehr vom Misurinasee über die Mautstraße hoch fahren und noch weiter bis zur Lavaredohütte. Ab da ist eine Totalsperrung
> ...



Hi Egon, 

danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Das komplette 3 Zinnengebiet ist gesperrt? 

Ist denn der 103er von der Talschlußhütte zur Comici-Hütte und dann der 101er zur Büllelejochhütte und dann der 107er und 104er zur Lavaredohütte auch nicht für Biker erlaubt? Wäre echt schade.

Plätzwiese, Seekofelhütte und Roßalm habe ich schon mal gemacht. Kann man aber sicher nochmal fahren.

Das ist ja mal wieder typisch. Die Wanderer werden scharenweise per Reisebus bis oben hin gekarrt und für die paar Biker die sich da oben evtl. rumtreiben wird alles gesperrt.


----------



## Muffin (8. Januar 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> is da auf der hütte noch der typ mit den dread locks (oder wie man das schreibt). der alleine war es wert dort gewesen zu sein.



Jep, der war dieses Jahr noch oben. 

Das mit der Sperrung ist, wie ich finde, sehr schade. Hab mich dieses Jahr deswegen auch entschloßen die Drei Zinnen als Wanderung zu besuchen. War auch schön. Ehrlicherweise muss ich sagen das ich das Bike nicht wirklich vermisst habe. Bei den Massen an Wanderern wäre das kein Spaß gewesen. Ich fand das zu Fuß schon grenzwertig.


----------



## Pramstaller (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo Rattlesnake,

Es hat etwas gedauert aber ich habe mich nochmal an die Naturparkbehörde gewandt um genaue Angaben zu erhalten was offiziell gesperrt ist und mit Strafen von 61 belangt wird. Anbei ist auch eine Begründung die ich mal so stehen lasse! Wir Biker sollten die Sperrung auch respektieren um weitere Sperrungen vorzubeugen.

Mountain Bike Verbot im Naturpark Sextner Dolomiten Artikel 7
Auf den nachfolgend angeführten Steigen bzw. Steigabschnitten innerhalb des Naturparkes ist das Befahren mit Fahrrädern und Bikes untersagt: 

1. Dreizinnenhütte-Lange Alm- Weg 105 Forcella die Mezzo (Provinzgrenze )-
Gemeinde Toblach
2. Dreizinnenhütte- Rienztal -Abzweigung Steig Nr. 10 zum Wildgrabenjoch Nr. 102 -
Gemeinde Toblach
3. Dreizinnenhütte- Altensteintal- Talschlußhütte ( 102-103)  Gemeinde Sexten
4. Dreischusterhütte-Wildgrabenjoch Weg Nr. 10-11-105 -Gemeinde Innichen
5. Dreizinnenhütte- Dreischusterhütte- (105)  Gemeinde Innichen  Gemeinde Toblach
6. Dreizinnenhütte- Büllelejochhütte- Zsigmondyhütte Weg. 101- Talschlußhüttte
Weg Nr. 103  Gemeinde Sexten


Gesperrte Steig für Fahrräder im Naturpark Drei Zinnen
(Naturparkdekret vom 22. Dezember 1981, Nr. 103/V/81 sowie nachfolgende Änderungen)
Aufgrund der zahlreichen Wanderer sind alle Zugangssteige zur Drei-Zinnen-Hütte für den
Fahrradverkehr gesperrt.
Bußgeld bei Übertretungen: 61 Euro.
Gesperrte Steige:
Steig 105 von Forcella Col di Mezo-Lange Alm-Dreizinnenhütte
Steig 102 vom Rienztal (ab Abzweigung Wildgrabenjoch Nr. 10)  Dreizinnenhütte
Steige 105 / 10 / 11 ab Dreischusterhütte bis Dreizinnenhütte (Gwengalm und Wildgrabenjoch)
Steig 102 ab Talschlusshütte bis Dreizinnenhütte
Steig 103 ab Talschlusshütte bis Zsygmondyhütte
Steig 101 ab Zsigmondyhütte über Büllelejochhütte bis Dreizinnenhütte
Steig 101 ab Paternsattel bis Drei-Zinnen-Hütte

Seit dem Jahr 1999 bis Anfang 2010 waren nur die schmalen Zustiege zur Drei-Zinnen-Hütte vom
Fahrradverbot (Dekret des Landeshauptmanns vom 2.06.1999 Nr. 395/28.3) betroffen. In der damaligen
Diskussion ist der Steig 101 im Abschnitt Paternsattel  Drei-Zinnen-Hütte, als Kompromiss, vom Verbot
ausgenommen worden, da er aufgrund seiner Breite und Beschaffenheit für MountainbikerInnen und
Wanderer gleichermaßen geeignet schien.
Während der letzten Jahre wurden aber immer wieder, während der Sommersaison eigentlich tagtäglich,
RadfahrerInnen auf den gesperrten Steigen festgestellt. Dabei wurde versucht, die Radfahrer durch
Erklärungen und ohne Geldbußen für das Anliegen zu sensibilisieren. Teilweise ist man auf Verständnis
gestoßen, teilweise auf Unverständnis. Das Fahrverbot wurde auf den vom Verbot betroffenen
Wandersteigen vielfach deshalb nicht eingehalten, da der offene Steig 101 Paternsattel  Drei-Zinnen-Hütte
nur als Hinfahrtstrecke gewählt wurde und für die Rückfahrt eine andere Abfahrt ist Tal gewählt wurde. Um
dieses Problem der Kontrolle besser in den Griff zu bekommen, wurde das Verbot mit Beschluss der
Landesregierung Nr. 516 vom 22. März 2010 (veröffentlicht im Amtsblatt Nr. 14/I-II vom 06/04/2010) auf das
gesamte Hochplateau der Drei Zinnen ausgedehnt.
Das Fahrradverbot wurde eingeführt, weil die mitunter zahlreichen FahrradfahrerInnen Schäden an den
Wandersteigen verursacht haben und es zu Konfliktsituationen zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern
gekommen ist. Als Schutzgebietsverwaltung respektieren wir das Bergradfahren als alpine Sportart, keine
Frage, allerdings bedarf es gewisser Regeln. Aus unserer Sicht kann im Schutzgebiet im hochalpinen
Gelände auf schmalen Steigen Mountainbiking nicht befürwortet werden. In diesem Licht ist auch das
mittlerweile 10-jährige Fahrverbot für MTB rund um das Hochplateau Drei Zinnen zu verstehen. Die
zuständige Gemeinde und das Amt für Naturparke befürworten aus den genannten Gründen dieses Verbot.


Grüße aus Niederdorf
Bike-Guide
Pramstaller Egon

www.dolobike.eu


----------



## Rattlesnake (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo Egon, das nenne ich mal eine ausgiebige Antwort.  Danke.
Schade, das mittlerweile das gesamte Plateau für uns Biker gesperrt ist. 
Da muss ich mich wohl nach einer Alternative umsehen.


----------



## robert.vienna (23. Dezember 2011)

Super Information, vielen Dank!

Hab jetzt alles aufmerksam durchgelesen und auf der Karte mitgeschaut. 

Demnach ist folgendes noch auf dem Bike sitzend erlaubt:


101 Auronzo-Hütte bis Paternsattel (danach schiebend zur 3 Zinnen Hütte und runterschieben den 102er (Rienzatal) bis zur Abzweigung vom 10er auf ca. 1.700hm), danach weiteres Bergabfahren erlaubt.

101+104+107 Auronzo-Hütte - Lavaredo-Hütte - Büllelejochhütte

1104 Abfahrt Valon de Lavaredo


Richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eleflo (24. Dezember 2011)

hallo,

folgende info dazu habe ich aus welsberg erhalten:


"
Sehr geehrter Herr,

rund um die Drei-Zinnen-Hütte sind alle Steige/Wege vom Fahrradverbot betroffen:

Steig 105 von Forcella Col di Mezo-Lange Alm-Dreizinnenhütte

Steig 102 vom Rienztal (ab Abzweigung Wildgrabenjoch Nr. 10)  Dreizinnenhütte

Steige 105 / 10 / 11 ab Dreischusterhütte bis Dreizinnenhütte (Gwengalm und Wildgrabenjoch)

Steig 102 ab Talschlusshütte bis Dreizinnenhütte

Steig 103 ab Talschlusshütte bis Zsygmondyhütte

Steig 101 ab Zsigmondyhütte über Büllelejochhütte bis Dreizinnenhütte

Steig 101 ab Paternsattel bis Drei-Zinnen-Hütte



Als Beilage zu dieser mail finden Sie die Begründungen für das Radfahrverbot auf diesen Wandersteigen. Die Drei Zinnen können über die Mautstraße Misurina - Auronzohütte erreicht werden. Von der Auronzohütte können Sie noch maximal bis zum Paternsattel fahren.

Danke für Ihr Verständnis und Beste Wünsche für Ihre Tour,

"


----------



## mac80 (5. Oktober 2012)

Letztes offenes We. (Rifugio A. Locatelli) / 26.09. - 30.09.2012

Sunset:




Vollmond:




Rifugio A. Locatelli / Dreizinnenhütte




Hab aufgrund dieses Threads das Bike zuhause gelassen. Habe 4 Biker gesehen jedoch nicht beneided... (die durften sich alle zehn Meter im Schneckentempo tagsüber was anhören). Schlechtes Wetter war gemeldet, zudem Saisonabschluss oben auf der Hütte - Dennoch war viel los - Aber wunderschön! 

Bewegte Bilder (Zeitrafferaufnahmen): [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpIe9WDpo0w&feature=plcp"]Drei Zinnen 2012 / Tre Cime di Lavaredo / Dolomiten - YouTube[/nomedia]

Grz.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (10. Oktober 2012)

@ #29 :

WOW!!!


----------



## re lax (10. Oktober 2012)

#29  beeindruckend, besonders das erste.


----------

